# X5 E70 ECU Status:5



## oups59 (Apr 19, 2016)

Is there a way to reset the ECU state from 5 to 1 (normal). The transmission is not working and I am not able to re-flash that ECU. I tried with ISTA/P and WinKFP (both mode) without success ...

ADR / Gen. name / JobStatus / State / State text
18 / EGS / OKAY / 5 / Signaturprufung PAF nicht durchgefuhrt

Error message from ISTA/P

Global.VehicleCommunication.CoAPI.2086 - (CoAPI)- Signature check incorrect

Thanks


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

did you read out the codes with ista d as well?
can you access the EGS with the tester?

I would try to do a full battery-powerreset.
then reconnect everything and try again


----------



## oups59 (Apr 19, 2016)

oceandiver86 said:


> did you read out the codes with ista d as well?
> can you access the EGS with the tester?
> 
> I would try to do a full battery-powerreset.
> then reconnect everything and try again


Are talking about disconnecting the battery? If so, already done.

With ISTA-P, I see the module and with ISTA-d I have a programming aborted error.


----------



## oups59 (Apr 19, 2016)

Also, can you tell me where the EGS module is located? Part number?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

EGS is inside gearbox, on mechatronic unit. 

Which interface you are using?


----------



## oups59 (Apr 19, 2016)

USB INPA K+DCAN Interface

I will start some research concerning Ediabas ToolSet 32. It looks like it has some reset functions for the GS19C (EGS modules).


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

do you have access to an ICOM ?
sometimes programming with a cable is not the best...


----------



## oups59 (Apr 19, 2016)

No. Witch ICOM is needed for a E70? I saw there is more than one (A,B,C) ...


----------



## oups59 (Apr 19, 2016)

I played with Tool32 last night and found the "flash_programmier_status_lesen" command showing the ECU status = 5 (FLASH_PROGRAMMIER_STATUS=5)

But no luck finding a way to put the status at 1. The search continue....


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

you need the ICOM A and the ICOM B (Most Adapter) if you want to use ISTA-P
with WINKFP you can only use the ICOM A.

did you try winkfp expert mode or NFS?


----------



## oups59 (Apr 19, 2016)

It worked with an Icom A2 :thumbup:

I am now updating other modules but is it normal to be so long to update (32 Kbits/sec only). This is like having a 1990 internet access


----------



## God-Follower (Oct 3, 2014)

Kbits or KBytes? 

32 kbits is pretty slow for an E70, but 32 KBytes is not too bad for ICOM A programming via D-CAN. MOST bus modules program faster over the MOST bus connector ICOM B.


----------



## oups59 (Apr 19, 2016)

It is really Kbits.... Seems to have about the same speed on ICOM B.

My understanding is when using WinKFP you only need ICOM A. And with ISTA/P, we use both ICOM A and ICOM B.


----------



## God-Follower (Oct 3, 2014)

Using ISTA/P to program?


----------

